# Smaller Catechism Question 11 Wording



## aaronsk (Aug 11, 2022)

Is this grammatically correct? The wording seems really awkawad like its missing the word “of” between “governing” and “all”. 

_11. What are God’s works of providence?God’s works of providence are, His most holy, wise, and powerful preserving and governing all His creatures, and all their actions._


----------



## Taylor (Aug 11, 2022)

An “of” there would be redundant. Either way is fine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aaronsk (Aug 11, 2022)

Ok realizing now I should have repeated this out loud instead of just in my head before posting . You are right it’s redundant.


----------

